# Dehydrated Sweet Potatoes



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I know some people have posted about dehydrated sweet potatoes before, but I think they bought them. Today, I actually made some for the dogs. I bought a HUGE sweet potato, peeled it and then using the peeler, peeled off long strips. I then placed them on a Silpat and dehydrated them in the oven, set at 200º, for 2 hours. Just a word of caution: They really shrink!







Best of all, the dogs went nuts for them! I even tried one and you know they weren't half bad!









I think I have found a new treat for the dogs--cheaper and much better than the store bought ones!


----------



## g1enda1e (Apr 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Times">that sounds like a great idea







thanks for letting us know.</span>


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for sharing the recipe! Sweet potatoes are a great nutritious high fiber treat for diabetic Lady. She gets samples of dehydrated ones at one of the dog boutiques that sells my bows and she loves them! I haven't bought any because they come in such a big bag, though.

Got what is probably a stupid question....what is a silpat?


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

I was wondering what a Silpat was too. I think the idea is great and will try it this weekend


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I googled SIlpat and look what I found. It's a non-stick baking liner! Who knew?

http://www.laprimashops.com/index.asp?Page...TS&Category=227

I wonder if I can just spray a cookie sheet with PAM?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

It is a silicon liner you put on your cookie sheet or inside a baking pan,










If you didn't want to buy one you could also use parchment paper. I used to think the silicone liner was cool but with all the new studies about cooking in the plastic bowls and new baking dishes I'm not sure.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

How about good old fashioned aluminum foil? Could you use that?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I think you could use that. You might want to spray it with a cooking spray first to keep the potatoes from sticking to it.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Then there is the foil that made by renolds I think called relese and its great so I will do it on that







It will work the same way


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks! Can't wait to try it!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I love how topics morph! :lol: 

Anyway, I love my Silpat. It is an awesome invention! Nothing sticks to it! You probably could just put the sweet potatoes on a baking sheet, but I am so used to using my Silpat that I just grab it. I would highly recommend them if you make something that always sticks to the pan. I make these cookies for Christmas and every year they stick--I end up breaking more than getting off the pan.







Anyway, since using the Silpat, they peel right off the pad and no more broken cookies!!!









If anyone watches Martha--she always uses them too!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

THANKS!!!!!!!! My guys LOVE Sams Yams but they are REALLY expensive (especially for the sheepdog!!!!)


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Tried it and Angel and Tag say "mmmmmm Thank you Nichole, mom made us some and they are great







"


----------



## *tink's*mommy (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Angelsmom_@Sep 18 2005, 09:31 PM
> *Tried it and Angel and Tag say "mmmmmm Thank you Nichole, mom made us some and they are great
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Just wondering before I make these....how many can you feed them per day? And another kind of silly question. Does the sweet potato turn their hair orange? :lol:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

the buttercup is simply salivating at the mere THOUGHT of more sweet potato treats! she loves her gerber veggie puffs (sweet potato flavored, at that) and they have nearly replaced cheerios as her favorite treat here...

will have to try this!!!

ann marie and the "i'm a sweet potato too" buttercup


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *Tink's*Mommy_@Sep 18 2005, 08:39 PM
> *Just wondering before I make these....how many can you feed them per day?  And another kind of silly question.  Does the sweet potato turn their hair orange?  :lol:
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=100910*


[/QUOTE]
Well, they shrink up really small, so I would think that even a handful would be okay throughout the day.







Afterall, it is a veggie. I bought a HUGE sweet potato and by the time I dehydrated them, I had maybe a sandwich baggie full. 

I haven't noticed any orange hair with Toby. They are dried up and not wet so I think they are safe.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I made them for Lady and they are a big hit!

I sliced the sweet potato instead, pretty thin, but it took 5 hours to cook them!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I made some on Friday night. I had a non-stick cookie sheet so I thought I would try it without any parchment paper or aluminum foil. BIG MISTAKE!!!







Most of the ended up sticking to the cookie sheet.


----------



## wizzyb (May 24, 2005)

So I read this topic and was real excited to try these. I went and bought a big yam, cut it up and placed it on the sheets of my mom's dehydrator. After a couple hours, I went and looked and some of the pieces looked like they were moldy. They weren't really crispy either. I'm going to continue drying them this morning, but I was wondering if anyone has any pictures of how their's turned out so I can compare and make sure I'm doing this right. Although I dont know what the difference between an oven and a dehydrator would be as far as results, but I'm just kind of confused. 

Any help would be much appreciated! Thanks!!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wizzyb_@Sep 27 2005, 11:46 AM
> *So I read this topic and was real excited to try these. I went and bought a big yam, cut it up and placed it on the sheets of my mom's dehydrator. After a couple hours, I went and looked and some of the pieces looked like they were moldy. They weren't really crispy either. I'm going to continue drying them this morning, but I was wondering if anyone has any pictures of how their's turned out so I can compare and make sure I'm doing this right. Although I dont know what the difference between an oven and a dehydrator would be as far as results, but I'm just kind of confused.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated! Thanks!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=103958*


[/QUOTE]

The ones I buy, "Sams Yams" are not crispy they are hard and chewy. I have not tried to make them yet (bought the yams and the no stick aluminum foil but haven't done them yet). I have had Ty's beard turn orange with Sam's yams but it washes out.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Hmmm...I don't know what happened.







I can tell you that I bought sweet potatoes and not yams. Also, I thought dehydrators took a couple of days to finish. How thick did you slice the pieces? Mine were as thin as I could cut with a knife.

Here is the picture you requested...


----------



## wizzyb (May 24, 2005)

Thanks so much for the picture! For some reason I got confused and thought that a yam and sweet potato were the same thing (shows you how little cooking I do haha). Now I know what to look for. Going to get a sweet potato and try it tomorrow. The dehydrator was nice because it was real easy to clean up. I wonder if the yams are ok... I certainly have enough of them now. LOL.

Thanks again for the picture!! 

I sliced them in a variety of sizes... thick and thin and overall it took at most 14 hours. Still trying to figure out the black though...


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I don't cook either, but I know there is some controversy (if you can really call it that) about sweet potatoes vs yams. You always hear about it around Thanksgiving time. Apparently one of them isn't really what we think it is--I don't know; it has something to do with where they are grown. Anyway, I'm not a food anthropologist.










Just slice them thinly, that way they dehydrate faster. I think I did mine in like 2 or 3 hours. I flipped them about half way through. Some people said they stuck, so you may want to line a baking sheet if you go that route.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I tried them today. I had to cook mine longer than 2 hours because I had a hard time slicing them thin enough. I need to sharpen my knife. Sugar and Chloe loved them.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kab_@Sep 28 2005, 05:26 PM
> *I tried them today.  I had to cook mine longer than 2 hours because I had a hard time slicing them thin enough.  I need to sharpen my knife.  Sugar and Chloe loved them.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
A good idea might be to use a mandoline to slice them. it would be very fast and you would have complete control of the thickness.

I'm confused about the yam vs sweet potatoe. Are the not really much the same when it all boils down to it? Might look a bit different, but too much the same to make any difference???


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fach+Oct 21 2005, 08:53 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A good idea might be to use a mandoline to slice them. it would be very fast and you would have complete control of the thickness.

I'm confused about the yam vs sweet potatoe. Are the not really much the same when it all boils down to it? Might look a bit different, but too much the same to make any difference???
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=111928
[/B][/QUOTE]
Encyclopedia


yam

yakimono
yakinori
yakitori


yam 

Yankee bean
Yankee pot roast
York Imperial apple

Definition: This thick, tropical-vine tuber is popular in South and Central America, the West Indies and parts of Asia and Africa. Although sweet potatoes and yams are similar in many ways and therefore often confused with one another, they are from different plant species. In the southern United States, sweet potatoes are often called yams and to add to the confusion, canned sweet potatoes are frequently labeled yams. True yams, however, are not widely marketed and are seldom grown in the United States. Though they can be similar in size and shape to sweet potatoes, yams contain more natural sugar and have a higher moisture content. On the downside, they're not as rich in vitamins A and C as sweet potatoes. There are over 150 species of yam grown throughout the world. They can range in size from that of a small potato to behemoths over 7-1/2 feet long and 120 pounds. Depending on the variety, a yam's flesh may be various shades of off-white, yellow, purple or pink, and the skin from off-white to dark brown. The texture of this vegetable can range from moist and tender to coarse, dry and mealy. Yams can be found in most Latin American markets, often in chunks, sold by weight. When buying yams, select unblemished specimens with tight, unwrinkled skins. Store in a place that's cool, dark and dry for up to 2 weeks. Do not refrigerate. Yams may be substituted for sweet potatoes in most recipes


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fach+Oct 21 2005, 08:57 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
Encyclopedia


yam

yakimono
yakinori
yakitori


yam 

Yankee bean
Yankee pot roast
York Imperial apple

Definition: This thick, tropical-vine tuber is popular in South and Central America, the West Indies and parts of Asia and Africa. Although sweet potatoes and yams are similar in many ways and therefore often confused with one another, they are from different plant species. In the southern United States, sweet potatoes are often called yams and to add to the confusion, canned sweet potatoes are frequently labeled yams. True yams, however, are not widely marketed and are seldom grown in the United States. Though they can be similar in size and shape to sweet potatoes, yams contain more natural sugar and have a higher moisture content. On the downside, they're not as rich in vitamins A and C as sweet potatoes. There are over 150 species of yam grown throughout the world. They can range in size from that of a small potato to behemoths over 7-1/2 feet long and 120 pounds. Depending on the variety, a yam's flesh may be various shades of off-white, yellow, purple or pink, and the skin from off-white to dark brown. The texture of this vegetable can range from moist and tender to coarse, dry and mealy. Yams can be found in most Latin American markets, often in chunks, sold by weight. When buying yams, select unblemished specimens with tight, unwrinkled skins. Store in a place that's cool, dark and dry for up to 2 weeks. Do not refrigerate. Yams may be substituted for sweet potatoes in most recipes
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=111929
[/B][/QUOTE]
I just wanted to add that that 120 pound one would make a lot of dog treats


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fach+Oct 21 2005, 09:59 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just wanted to add that that 120 pound one would make a lot of dog treats






















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=111931
[/B][/QUOTE]
Marj might need to get that one for all her dogs!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Sooooooooo..... it sounds like for OUR purposes yams and sweet potatoes are the same thing........unless you are planning to head to SOuth America........................

Yesterday I did some sweet potatoes/yams for treats. I sliced them 1/2 inch thick and put them on no stick aluminum foil on a cookie sheet in the oven @ 200 degrees for 5 hours. They came out chewy hard. The dogs loved them. 

I guess I gave Ty too many though cause this morning his poo was kinda soft and orange


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I made these yesterday for Paris. They took about five hours to cook. Besides slicing my thumb open (OUCH) she loved them.


----------

